# Converting part of my back garden into a parking space



## emilbronte (2 Sep 2010)

Hello,
I'm in the process of trying to buy a house.  I've found one that I really like but it has no parking.  It's in Fairview on a main road and there's no parking outside.  There's free parking around the corner on 2 side streets but they're usually full from the residents that live there.  Please don't be a smarty pants and tell me to get rid of my car as I work in Meath and need it to get to work so that's not an option, I wish it were.  The house has a 47 foot garden and pedestrian access via a back lane from one of the above mentioned side streets.  The lane is big enough for a car to drive along.  and I am the second house  along the lane so wouldn't have far to drive.  I was wondering about possibly turning the last 10 feet or so into a parking space and putting in vehicle access instead of pedestrian access.  Does anyone know if this would be allowed?  The garden is already laid out in concrete so I wouldn't be covering over green areas, quite the opposite, I'd be turning most of it back into garden!  Advice would be very much appreciated, thanks


----------



## callybags (3 Sep 2010)

I would say there should be no problem.

However, a couple of points come to mind.

Are there any other back entrances along the lane used for car access?

How wide is the lane?  It may be wide enough to drive along but would there be enough space to turn into the garden?


----------



## picorette (3 Sep 2010)

It sounds possible.
As Callybags says, check the laneway for others with vehicular access.
A phone call to the area planner in Dublin City Council could also be useful.
They wouldn't give you a definite yes, but would indicate relevant issues.


----------



## Staples (3 Sep 2010)

Where I lived growing up, there was a back laneway that people used for cars regularly.  One guy even built a tall garage for his JCB.

Security could bea n issue though.  Even then, it could be a bit dangerous parking cars at night in a dark laneway.  People get to know your movements and if the wrong one knew you parked your car at say 7.00pm every evening, you'd be a bit exposed.


----------



## gipimann (3 Sep 2010)

Just a thought - you might want to check that if the laneway isn't currently used by vehicular traffic that it's not blocked by parked cars on the side street you mentioned.  If cars don't use the laneway, it might be assumed that it's pedestrian access only.

There would be nothing worse than finding after you've installed your wonderful safe parking space at the bottom of your garden that you can't access it because the laneway entrance is continually blocked!


----------



## emilbronte (4 Sep 2010)

yes, thanks, those are all good points.  Security isn't an issue because there's gates at each end of the laneway that only the residents have keys to, I may have to get permission to drive up the lane.  It's quite narrow so I am a bit worried about turning.  If I take the whole back wall down and put gates in instead that slide across would that make a difference?


----------



## tiger (5 Sep 2010)

picorette said:


> It sounds possible.
> As Callybags says, check the laneway for others with vehicular access.
> A phone call to the area planner in Dublin City Council could also be useful.
> They wouldn't give you a definite yes, but would indicate relevant issues.


Yes, check with the planner and if others have similar access.
Probably doesn't affect you, but I believe neighbouring Marino has been rezoned from Z1 residential to Z2 residential conservation
[broken link removed]


----------



## onq (6 Sep 2010)

emilbronte said:


> If I take the whole back wall down and put gates in instead that slide across would that make a difference?



Where would they slide across to?
A standard horizontal slider would open up slightly less than half the width.

You need an inward opening swing gate or set of gates to get almost the full width - it/their operation takes up a lot of garden.
You could erect a steel support - piers and beam over - and put in a giant up and over door/industrial garage door to almost the full width.
You could erect a steel support - piers and beam over and install a giant folding slider door/industrial garage door  to almost the full width.

Neither the slider nor the up and over are intended to be external on both sides though.
This suggest you need to build a garage to house the works.

If you do decide to build a garage, use a pitched roof.
Flat roofs tend to have security issues.

This will tend to be more secure for your car and for you getting in and out of it.
As long as you follow a basic security protocol once the door closes.

FWIW

ONQ

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied      upon                                   as a defence or support - in  and     of     itself  -         should       legal        action    be           taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise    in                                     Real Life with rights to inspect    and      issue         reports    on     the         matters    at          hand.


----------



## build4less (6 Sep 2010)

I dont see a problem with this. I would not go to the planner if it was  me as it may draw attention to what is is you are doing and they may  object just for the sake of it because noone will make a decission on  it.

Once there is enough room to get in and out without causing any  disruption to any other activities in the area and the neighbours dont  have a problem with it then fire ahead.

build4less


----------



## Staples (6 Sep 2010)

In order to give yourself turning room, you may need to set the new gate further back into your garden, effectively sacrificing some garden for the same of easy entry/exit.


----------



## emilbronte (6 Sep 2010)

*gates*

I know, I was thinking of the practicalities of where the gate would slide across, if it took up my whole back wall it would slide across the neighbours back wall when opened.  It'd only be open for a few minutes now and then but they might have an issue with it, I wouldn't but people have different ideas about this kind of thing.
I don't know if these type of gates exist but I was thinking of the following: two gates that meet in the middle (each one half the length of my back wall approx).  They open inwards until they are perpendicular to their closed position.  Then they slide directly forward and swing back inwards.  Just a thought, anyone heard of anything like this?  Or I could just get gates that swing outward and get out of the car to open them.  Are big steel gates much less secure than a wall with a door in a lane that has gates on either end?
Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## onq (7 Sep 2010)

Some legal/workability difficulties may arise

You cannot run your gate in the lane and obscrure your neighbours wall.
You cannot open your gate out into the lane and obstruct others rights of way.
That's in terms of principles emilbronte, but in real life I have seen both things done.

If the neighbours /laneowners agreed you may be okay.



The sliding gate is either hung on the outer wall from an angle or from a beam over
The opening out gate is securted at the outer face of the wall with exposed hinges
Both of these can be subject to vandal attack or interference from out in the lane.

You also have to think of health and safety issues with big solid gates both in terms of the weight of them and and what could happen if the wind caught them.
An open railed gate for example, while offering little visual security, will be less affected by the wind.

You also have to think about the closing action where little or large fingers could get hurt.
In that sense while electrics are expensive to install and run and can be troublesome [especially if mounted in the ground] they can be linked to a safety cut off if something cross a line.

This shows how safety must be balanced against security - you might actually want the gate to squish the guy who's trying to nip in after you!!!

FWIW

ONQ

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied       upon                                   as a defence or support - in   and     of     itself  -         should       legal        action    be            taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise     in                                     Real Life with rights to  inspect    and      issue         reports    on     the         matters     at          hand.


----------



## Staples (9 Sep 2010)

If you had a high wall you might be able to incorporate some sort of "up and Over" garage type door.  You could even go remote control to save you getting out of your car.


----------



## TheRed (16 Sep 2010)

Technically you need planning permission for the vehicular access.

If you decide to go for planning you run the risk of a refusal.
If you decide not to seek planning and one of your neighbours complains, you run the risk of undoing expensive building works.


----------



## sblandscapin (19 Feb 2011)

Talk to the current owner of the house about the use of the lane level of activity there morning and night so on so that if you put a nice access point for intruders and so forth, then there shouldnt be a problem with your plans other then the access of getting blocked in by cars parked at each end of the lane, and your turning in the lane make sure there is sufficient room to turn or you will require a extra wide gate opening.


----------

